# Buzz Bar angle adjuster and Camera Mount



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Thought some may be interested in two items I recently acquired.

The one on the left is an attachment to put on your bankstick so you can adjust the angle of your buzz bar. Ie....fishing your rods at a steep angle in rivers or in lakes with bad bottoms. Without it....if angle of rod is too steep...line won't feed through alarm. This allows you to adjust the tilt. Very sturdy and well made.

Item on right is an adjustable camera mount...fits my Olympus digital perfect....the other end attaches easily into any british threaded bankstick, tripod, rod pod etc. Great for taking pics of self with a timer on camera...or when you need the camera to held steadier for longer exposure...ie night time pics.

Both available through The TackleBox...Page 43 of 2003-2004 Catalogue. Cost 12 UK pounds each.


----------

